# LIMA SEGUN FLICKR (2009)



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Bueno, ya que no estoy en Lima y no puedo salir a tomar fotos como quisiera, me puse a buscar en Flickr las que yo hubiese querido tomar si estuviera alla. Y encontré unas mucho mejores. Aquí van:


Palacio de Justicia, por *CHIMI FOTOS*









por *C-Monster*









por *marcomendoza136*









por *ssopach*









por *ssopach*









por *ssopach*









Centro de Lima, por *Nyall & Maryanne*









Panorámica de Lima, por *José Juan de Miguel*









Avenida Javier Prado por la noche de *Jorge Pérez*









por* .kiyoshi.*









Luego vienen más.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Excelentes tomas, muy variadas.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que fotos tan cheveres.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Fotos alucinantes!!!!!


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Miraflores, por *skrapyy*









Art market in Miraflores por *Craig James White*









Las dos siguientes son de *Lorena Betta*


















Detalle del edificio de la Municipalidad de Lima, por *Nigel Clements*









Lima birds, por* erindlaing*









Fin de la segunda entrega. Ya mañana sigo...


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

todas las fotos excelentes, buena recopilacion!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La foto del Tribunal Constitucional está excelente, sin embargo, la del Palacio de Justicia está horrorosa.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

En la primera foto el "ojo de pez" le da un buen efecto


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

la primea tanda me dio un frio!!! de solo de verlas... tanta neblina tanto gris... senti ese frio que cala los huesos producido por ese invierno vuestro ...Lima 100pre gris


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

se ve bn las fotos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Uf, qué excelentes fotos, Lima nunca aburre.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

que buena tanda de fotos!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Grandes fotografos.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Me alegro que les gusten. En realidad, fotos de Lima en Flickr hay por montones... estoy subiendo las que a mi juicio muestran lo mismo, pero de distinta forma. 

Koko, para que veas que hasta así de gris se ve bella nuestra capital. 

Luego se vienen más otras tandas. Saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelentes estas fotos, muy buenas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Están muy buenas esas fotos de Flickr, yo también por ahí he visto algunas buenas ahí hace tiempo.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Tiger_Army said:


> Koko, para que veas que hasta así de gris se ve bella nuestra capital.


no es que vea o no vea algo... yo conozco muy bien lima tengo casa alla, conozco muy bien lo lindo y lo feo de tu ciudad ... esas fotos de invierno me recuerdan la lima que menos me simpatiza a titulo personal...

yo no tengo nada contra lima sino no hubiera posteado tantas fotos de LIMA no solo en el foro peruano sino tambien en el foro latinomericano 

tengo derecho a opinar y esas fotos como dije me hacen sentir un frio humedo que cala los huesos nada mas no es nada personal contigo XD!!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Lindas fotos, en especial la primera, se ve monumental...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Geniales las fotos. Buen thread.


----------

